# Choosing a DSLR



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I'm having trouble deciding which one to get. There's no pressing need, just feel it's time to upgrade for better quality and would be nice for a trip in a few weeks. It will be for general photography with some product close-ups and I want a stronger zoom.

My current camera is a P&S Canon SD850IS (8MP, 4x, face detection) from a few years ago that does a decent job and has plenty of life left. Prior to that was a Olympus IS-20 35mm P&S SLR which was a fixed-lens design with motorized zoom. It can use standard lens filters, but I never got any.

I've checked some of the sites mentioned in the Looking for a Camera thread from just over a year ago.

The top contender is the Nikon D5000 with 18-55IS and 55-200IS which Best Buy has a slight sale on this week at $900.

Sears has the Sony A330 with 18-55 on closeout for $400. I'm also curious about the Pentax K-x which seems to have similar specs to the D5000 for ~$100 less, or 70-300 lens for the same money, and the Olympus E620 which I haven't found locally.

A local specialty store has a refurbished Canon 30D with Ultrasonic 28-80 and 80-200 lenses (the focus is _very_ fast and quiet), with a card and extra battery for $600. The concern here is whether the state of the art in the current step-above-entry-level DSLRs has passed this higher-level but older model, and I'm not sure it it has image stabilization. New Canons, though undoubtedly good, are not an option because of one of the company's major sponsorships.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would go with Canon; be sure the lenses has designator "IS" [Image Stabilization] if you need the option.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

P Smith said:


> I would go with Canon; be sure the lenses has designator "IS" [Image Stabilization] if you need the option.


Agreed, I love my Canon Rebel XSi, although about 2 months after I bought mine, they came out with the T1i and more recently the T2i which both shoot 720p HD video.....but I love my XSi and am STILL learning how to use it after almost 2 years :lol:

Here's a couple sample shots, granted I edited them a bit in Lightroom/Photoshop


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

If you can live without a viewfinder, (I can't), one of the hybrids such as the Sony NEX are compact like the PS cameras you have been using. Nikon D5000 will not autofocus with previous Nikon lenses. The Sony and Pentax have image stabilization in the bodies. I got a Tamron 70-300mm zoom for my Pentax KX. from a yard sale for $5 that autofocuses and is stabilized via the camera's AF sensor! Pentax uses a Sony sensor. A330 has better live view but the KX has HD video.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

My advise is either the Canon or the Nikon. Keep in mind with those you're not just buying a camera body, but a system. I opted for a Nikon due to the fact i could use some of my older Nikon glass. Add to that the availability of lens rentals like lensrentals.com and now all of a sudden you do not have to shell out 2 months salary for a lens you will only use for special occasions...

Kevin


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Pentax K-1000, baby!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Pentax K-1000, baby!





> Time has proven the Pentax K1000 to be a unique camera, resistant to criticisms of such things as undistinguished fit, finish and feel, a shutter button with mediocre ergonomics, a slow response CdS light meter cell, a viewfinder with poor 91% coverage and no information, and lack of depth-of-field preview or really fast shutter speeds. It lacked professional-level features, but still enjoys a nostalgic respect among many traditionalist photographers. The K1000 is still readily available on the second hand market, and can usually be found for $20-50 USD.


From Wiki.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

Ha I still have my Pentax K-1000, it was my first SLR when I was a kid. 

Anyway as mentioned stick with either Canon or Nikon and you can't go wrong. Sure people have preferences and one will swear that one is better than the other but the reality is that they are both great and it is all personal preference. 

Why go with a Major? Well exactly for that reason, the major companies aren't going anywhere and all of the smaller companies that make lenses and accessories are going to make things for the majors way before some of the small brands with less market share. 

Remember when it comes to DSLR's that the body you buy today will be considered obsolete in about 2 years time. The lenses however will last a lifetime as long as they don't go and change something. I'm on my 4th DSLR Body in about 5 or 6 years not because I've had issues, far from it. Because I had no issue I wanted to upgrade to the next best thing.

Even the lowest end DSLR today can take amazing pictures so as long as you find something within your budget then go for it. 

My sister bought a Refurbished Canon 40D off Adorama for a great price. When she got it she asked me to go through it and make sure it didn't have any issues. This camera looked like it was brand new and now almost 2 years later she hasn't had a single issue with it. 

I will also agree that Lenses with Image Stabilization are awesome, I don't have the steadiest hands and I've been able to get spectacular pictures at very slow shutter speeds hand held. I do not use a tripod unless I am shooting fireworks or the Fountains the Bellagio in Vegas =)

Hope this helps.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Nikon is gearing up to release a new camera body. The Nikon D3100.

Having used (VERY) few versions of Canon's cameras, the biggest difference is that their lenses zoom the other direction than the Nikons.

I have a Nikon D3000 and I love it. It doesn't have all the gizmo's and features as other higher end cameras (the D5000 is a step above), it does shoot some great pictures and I've been using it for almost a year now


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

chevyguy559 said:


> Agreed, I love my Canon Rebel XSi, although about 2 months after I bought mine, they came out with the T1i and more recently the T2i which both shoot 720p HD video.....but I love my XSi and am STILL learning how to use it after almost 2 years :lol:
> 
> Here's a couple sample shots, granted I edited them a bit in Lightroom/Photoshop
> 
> Attachments removed.


I have the Canon T1i...it shoots 1080p/24. 

I would recommend the T1i or the T2i. The lenses from my Canon Elan 7e fit and it's controls and nomenclature match all the previous Canons I've ever had.

It takes great picture and the video is pretty cool. Although, it is a bit awkward. If I was going to shoot a lot of video I would get a camcorder. The T2i has more HD video modes.

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consu...are=0901e02480133c91&compare=0901e024800c329a

One thing to keep in mind is that DSLRs with HD video require a higher Speed Class SDHC card. The Canons need a Speed Class 6 at a minimum. The higher speed classes are a little more expensive. A Sandisk Speed Class 6, 16GB, SDHC card is about $60 versus about $25 for a Speed Class 2. I got a good deal through a friend on a 16GB Speed Class 10 but they can run $100. 

Mike


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> I have the Canon T1i...it shoots 1080p/24.
> 
> I would recommend the T1i or the T2i. The lenses from my Canon Elan 7e fit and it's controls and nomenclature match all the previous Canons I've ever had.


I like the T2i as well, but the OP stated newer Canon's are not a possibility, so it's not a viable option.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Thank you for reading the OP. 

I saw pictures of the Sony NEX and like the size. Does the hybrid class focus as fast as the SLRs? Any key features missing other than the view-finder?

I currently have no lenses, so compatibility isn't a concern. I had forgotten about the possibility of renting, and may try it out if I find something the supplied lens(es) aren't suitable for.

The Nikons have been fairly universally dunned for video quality. Despite that, I'm still leaning towards the D5000 since I expect video use to be rare.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Boba, the lenses that won't focus on the lower end Nikons are older ones that don't have a built in motor. It 'restricts you' to using only AF-S lenses. I haven't found it to be an issue with my D40.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

I have all canon gear. We have 20D,30D,7D and all take awesome pics with great quality. I love the 7D! It is paired with a 24-70 2.8 L series lens and the images are phenomenal! My advise is do a lot of research and hands on with all of your potential picks. If you go canon and can afford try to stay with L series lens. Expenisve but worth every cent in my opinion. Good Luck!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The 30D is on the short list because of the reasonable price on quality peices. The seller claims image stabilization really isn't needed even out to 300mm.

New Canons are off the table as I won't be contributing to the company's bottom line. A step up to the prosumer line from any company is more than I'm willing to spend for the expected amount of use.

The Sony NEX looks pretty impressive (how else would Sony present it?) but the long zoom isn't available yet.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Saturday night I picked up the Nikon D5000 with the included 18-55 VR and extra 55-200 VR lenses. Best Buy had to do a price match to meet their own .com "online only" everyday package price.

Thanks everyone for helping me sort through the options.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Don't forget to post your best picture here.


----------

